#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Porque usar Mikrotik RouterOS?

## osmano807

AVISO: antes de atirar a primeira pedra, aviso que já comprei minha armadura anti-troll 9000 Professional Level 6.

Nota: abreviarei Mikrotik RouterOS como somente Mikrotik.

Porque usar o Mikrotik? Quais são as vantagens claras de usá-lo?
"Porque ele tem a melhor RB?" Não é isso que quero saber. Me independe o hardware, falo do software (até porque outros fabricantes estão mostrando hardware 'melhor').

Porque é fácil de configurar? Não se ponham como técnicos, se ponham no lugar dum cliente que de todo modo ele não sabe nada e vai contratar alguém para instalar. Para ele indefere o software.

Porque já tem "tudo junto"? Não vejo porque isso seria uma vantagem, visto que qualquer OS de família Unix tem alguma central de software disponível.

Porque tem o Winbox? Leia o "Porque é fácil de configurar?"

Não estou querendo criar polêmica, só quero saber qual o motivo de usar Mikrotik hoje.

----------


## ArmandoTL

Por que e o mesmo motivo das pessoas gostarem de Windows :P

----------


## MorpheusX

Essa armadura não vai aguentar tanta porrada nao, vai aparecer ate o MESTRE DOS MAGOS... Tu ta lascado!!! UAHUAHUAHUAHUHUAHUHAUA

----------


## Geeek

http://alemdati.files.wordpress.com/...15&h=177&h=177 Me disponho a falar sobre algumas funcionalidades dos Roteadores da MikroTik. E o MikroTik RouterOS. Um Sistema Operacional poderosíssimo, capaz de bater de frente com marcas de renome, tais como Cisco, Juniper, 3com e outros. Os appliances da MikroTik são robustos e possuem um baixo custo, relacionado às outras marcas mais populares.
Imagine-se na seguinte situação: Você é o Analista de Redes da sua empresa, cuja mesma disponibiliza verba para aquisição de novos “Ativos de Rede”, o que inclui Switch’s, Firewalls e Roteadores. Agora imagine que sua empresa possua uma Matriz e três filiais e os novos equipamentos precisarão fazer a comunicação entre elas.
Bem, você foi posto a prova. Sua experiência e bom senso precisam aflorar para tais escolhas. Quanto você tem disponível para gastar com Switch, quanto para Firewall e quanto para Router?
O MikroTik RouterOS nasceu de forma pensada e inteligente. Não é à toa que empresas como a NASA, Siemens, Motorola, Mitsubishi, HP, Ericsson, Vodafone e o Governo dos EUA, usam MikroTik.
Milhares de empresas e seus Administradores de Redes subutilizam seus roteadores, ou compram soluções inadequadas. O RouterOS, permite implementar segurança, gerência e confiabilidade na LAN e na WAN de sua empresa.
Com o MikroTik algumas coisas a mais são possíveis, tais como:
*Hotspot – Autenticação*: É possível definir quais usuários poderão ou não acessar seus serviços de internet. Sendo possível personalizar com o Logotipo de sua empresa a página que aparecerá aos usuários.
*WebProxy*: É possível criar uma lista de bloqueios de sites, nomes, IP’s, portas. Mostre para o seu usuário que não é permitido acessar tal site na empresa. Personalizando sua página de bloqueio. Além do Cache, que é possível aplicar no próprio S.O.
*Firewall*: Não será mais necessário gastar dinheiro com outra solução para Firewall. O ASA (Cisco) é muito bacana, mas não faz nada que o MikroTik RouterOS não faça. Além de custar cerca de 2.500 reais (Licença para 50 usuários).
*Controle e Limitação de Banda*: Chega de usuários chato fazendo downloads o tempo inteiro e ocupando todo o seu link que bobagens. Com o MikroTik RouterOS é possível limitar o uso de banda, fazer reserva de banda e QoS para aplicações específicas. Sua aplicação VoIP é sensível à latência, priorize-a.
*Fail Over e Load Balance*: Não basta ter dois links e não ser redundante. O MikroTik testa e gerencia seus links, além de não deixá-los ociosos, caso você queira. É possível fazer o balanceamento de carga para cada link.
*Protocolos de Roteamento*: O MikroTik é utilizado em muitos provedores, mas também em corporações que necessitam de roteamento avançado. O MikroTik suporta e roda muito bem protocolos como OSPF, BGP, RIP, MPLS, inclusive com equipamentos a que custam cerca de 150 reais.
*Conectividade*: O MikroTik suporta túneis PPTP, L2TP, EOIP, Suporta IPSec, OpenVPN, PPPoE, PPP, Túnel IP. Ou seja, é possível enviar um pacote DHCP para o outro lado do mundo com túneis EOIP, por exemplo. Contecte-se.
Suporta também o VRRP, é possível fazer redundância física. É possível utilizar IP’s virtuais, enlaces wireless, 802.11a, 802.11b, 802.11g e 802.11n, VLAN, STP e RSTP e mais uma variedade de soluções e protocolos de Rede. Ainda gerencia sua rede através do The Dude, gerando gráficos e monitorando tudo via SNMP, em tempo real.
Caso não queira comprar o Appliance da MikroTik, você pode instalar em plataformas x86, aquele seu PC jurássico que estava com os dias contados. Memória de 64M, PentiumI, HD de 1Giga, roda e bem. O MikroTik é uma solução extremamente confiável, muitas empresas usam como Roteador de Borda. Caso você tenha dúvidas, pesquise e se informe, além de tudo, é fácil, basta entender de Redes, TCP/IP e um conhecimento básico em Roteadores.
http://alemdati.files.wordpress.com/...89&h=184&h=104 _MikroTik_ é uma empresa da Latvia (Letônia), fabricante de equipamentos para redes de computadores. Vende produtos wireless e roteadores. Foi fundada em 1995, com intenção de venda no emergente mercado de tecnologias wireless. Seus equipamentos são muito utilizados por provedores de banda larga e empresas dos mais variados segmentos (hotéis, pousadas, universidades, empresas, etc) em todo o mundo, em função de sua conhecida estabilidade e versatilidade.
_RouterOS_
O principal produto da empresa é o sistema operacional baseado em Linux chamado *MikroTik RouterOS*. Ele permite que qualquer plataforma x86 torne-se um poderoso roteador, com funções como *VPN, Proxy, Hotspots, Controle de Banda, QoS, Firewall,* dentre outras, que variam de acordo com o nível de licença do sistema adquirido.
Com o RouterOS pode-se criar uma rede muito segura, com um firewall eficiente e concatenação de links. Além disso, o sistema conta com o suporte de protocolos de roteamento, entre eles *BGP, RIP, OSFP, MPLS*, etc.
_Para a administração deste ambiente, os seguintes métodos estão disponíveis:_
* Console (CLI) — todas as funções podem ser configuradas via linha de comando (teclado e monitor ou remoto)
* Winbox (GUI) — software de configuração que roda em plataforma Windows, Linux ou Mac. Oferece uma sofisticada GUI para o sistema permitindo, também conexões FTP e Telnet, além de acesso por SSH.
* WEB (remoto) — configuração em ambiente web, porém limitado
* Dude — software que permite a criação e manutenção de toda a rede. Permite o mapeamento da rede e também monitora em tempo real a banda dos links e funciona como ferramenta de monitoramento, indicando quando hosts estão ativos ou caídos.
_Outras funções/modos de operação são:_
* Roteador dedicado
* Bridge com filtros em layer2
* Firewall com layer7 e diversos filtros
* Controle de velocidade, garantia de banda, burst, hierarquia e disciplinas de filas
* Ponto de Acesso Wireless modo 802.11 e proprietário, cliente wireless
* WDS, NSTREME, NSTREME Dual
* Concentrador PPPoE, PPtP, IPSeC, L2TP, etc.
* Roteador de Borda
* Servidor Dial-in e Dial – out
* Hotspot e gerenciador de usuários
* WEB Proxy (cache de páginas e arquivos)
* Recursos de Bonding, VRRP, etc.
* Virtualização com Xen e MetaRouter
* Linguagem avançada de scripts
* Roteamento com OSPF, MPSL, BGP, etc.
* Ferramentas: watchdog, bandwidth test, torch
_RouterBOARD_
RouterBoard é o nome dado a uma série de produtos MikroTik que combina o RouterOS com uma linha de hardware próprio. É projetado para provedores de pequeno e médios porte, oferecendo acesso banda larga via rede sem fios. São equipamentos de rádio ou roteadores compactos, que tem a capacidade de montar links wireless com alta capacidade de tráfego, inclusive utilizando duas antenas e uma configuração especial chamada Nstreme. Além disso, conta com inúmeras ferramentas de análise e monitoramento.
Fonte: Googlada.

----------


## osmano807

> http://alemdati.files.wordpress.com/...15&h=177&h=177 Me disponho a falar sobre algumas funcionalidades dos Roteadores da MikroTik. E o MikroTik RouterOS. Um Sistema Operacional poderosíssimo, capaz de bater de frente com marcas de renome, tais como Cisco, Juniper, 3com e outros. Os appliances da MikroTik são robustos e possuem um baixo custo, relacionado às outras marcas mais populares.
> Imagine-se na seguinte situação: Você é o Analista de Redes da sua empresa, cuja mesma disponibiliza verba para aquisição de novos “Ativos de Rede”, o que inclui Switch’s, Firewalls e Roteadores. Agora imagine que sua empresa possua uma Matriz e três filiais e os novos equipamentos precisarão fazer a comunicação entre elas.
> Bem, você foi posto a prova. Sua experiência e bom senso precisam aflorar para tais escolhas. Quanto você tem disponível para gastar com Switch, quanto para Firewall e quanto para Router?
> O MikroTik RouterOS nasceu de forma pensada e inteligente. Não é à toa que empresas como a NASA, Siemens, Motorola, Mitsubishi, HP, Ericsson, Vodafone e o Governo dos EUA, usam MikroTik.
> Milhares de empresas e seus Administradores de Redes subutilizam seus roteadores, ou compram soluções inadequadas. O RouterOS, permite implementar segurança, gerência e confiabilidade na LAN e na WAN de sua empresa.
> Com o MikroTik algumas coisas a mais são possíveis, tais como:
> *Hotspot – Autenticação*: É possível definir quais usuários poderão ou não acessar seus serviços de internet. Sendo possível personalizar com o Logotipo de sua empresa a página que aparecerá aos usuários.
> *WebProxy*: É possível criar uma lista de bloqueios de sites, nomes, IP’s, portas. Mostre para o seu usuário que não é permitido acessar tal site na empresa. Personalizando sua página de bloqueio. Além do Cache, que é possível aplicar no próprio S.O.
> *Firewall*: Não será mais necessário gastar dinheiro com outra solução para Firewall. O ASA (Cisco) é muito bacana, mas não faz nada que o MikroTik RouterOS não faça. Além de custar cerca de 2.500 reais (Licença para 50 usuários).
> ...


E qual a vantagem dele sobre qualquer outra solução?
Reitero que falo do software Mikrotik RouterOS. Até porque suas RB's podem ser utilizadas com outros OS.

----------


## MorpheusX

> Por que e o mesmo motivo das pessoas gostarem de Windows :P


eu nao gosto do windows... prefiro o MAC OS!!! Mais facil ainda!!! Mas sinto falta do Windows 98... faz tanto tempo que nao vejo uma tela azul!!!

Alguem tem os disquetes do Windows 98 SE??? Se tiver manda!!!  :Smile:

----------


## MorpheusX

Eu nao vou falar nada, so vou dizer isso UNIX!!! Tudo UNIX.... UAHUAHUAUAH Ainda bem que eu tenho meu tamagoshi original ainda funcionando... pena que ele nao cabe no meu bolso de tao grande que ta... 16 anos o bixinho!!! UAHUAHUAHAAHUAHUA

E pra TROLLAR vamos TROLLAR!!!!

----------


## osmano807

Ô pessoal, mantenham o foco no debate. (tudo bem, estamos na seção debate, deveria permitir isso, mas mantenham o foco mesmo assim.)
(e windows 98 era um CD)

----------


## mktguaruja

Osmano vou da uma opnião minha, sobre a sua pergunta: Queira ou não se o cara estudar um pouco ele vai entender e saber solucionar o problema dentro da rede dele, pois eu acho que o mikrotik tem uma certa facilidade de instalação e configuração dependendo do objetivo do cliente deseja fazer. Já o linux puro você mesmo viu quando lançaram o thunder 2.1, você viu e participou dessa evolução do thunder, teve muitos que mal conseguia instalar o debian e mudarar os repositores, eu não sei se era preguiça ou tiveram dificuldade mesmo. Agora imagine um cara configurar iptables, servidor pppoe, no em um plataforma unix, os caras ia preferir volta para os rádios com controle de mac, chave wep e controle de banda por mac do que ficar batendo cabeça para configurar ou ate mesmo não contrataria alguem pois o valor é um absurdo e na hora do problema ficaria amarrado ao cara que configurou.

PS: nada contra ao pessoal que usa rádio com controle de acesso por mac e wep, so acho que a tecnologia ta ai para ajudar a gente e sempre entrega o melhor para nosso clientes em questão de tecnologia e velocidade.

----------


## osmano807

> Osmano vou da uma opnião minha, sobre a sua pergunta: Queira ou não se o cara estudar um pouco ele vai entender e saber solucionar o problema dentro da rede dele, pois eu acho que o mikrotik tem uma certa facilidade de instalação e configuração dependendo do objetivo do cliente deseja fazer. Já o linux puro você mesmo viu quando lançaram o thunder 2.1, você viu e participou dessa evolução do thunder, teve muitos que mal conseguia instalar o debian e mudarar os repositores, eu não sei se era preguiça ou tiveram dificuldade mesmo. Agora imagine um cara configurar iptables, servidor pppoe, no em um plataforma unix, os caras ia preferir volta para os rádios com controle de mac, chave wep e controle de banda por mac do que ficar batendo cabeça para configurar ou ate mesmo não contrataria alguem pois o valor é um absurdo e na hora do problema ficaria amarrado ao cara que configurou.
> 
> PS: nada contra ao pessoal que usa rádio com controle de acesso por mac e wep, so acho que a tecnologia ta ai para ajudar a gente e sempre entrega o melhor para nosso clientes em questão de tecnologia e velocidade.


Finalmente um ponto de vista. 

Eu acho que sou diferente, porque não vejo diferença entre escrever um script para popular o iptables e escrever um script para popular o firewall do mikrotik. Tem o Winbox, mas isso seria só questão de boa vontade fazer algo assim pra alguma variante Unix.

Se o que falta é uma interface, talvez o Webmin ajude. Unix em geral tem muitas interfaces gráficas para iptables, outras ferramentas tem uma certa deficiência nisso, mas seria só questão de fazer.

Eu ainda estou tentando entender porque Mikrotik.
_Usar Mikrotik ou não usar, eis a questão._

----------


## bjaraujo

Em minha opinião a grande vantagem é o custo x benefício que inclui a lista que você pôs no início do tópico.
Manutenção relativamente simples.
Documentação acessível.
De confiabilidade aceitável.
E está disponível em hardware de baixo consumo e fácil instalação.

----------


## bjaraujo

> Finalmente um ponto de vista. 
> 
> Eu acho que sou diferente, porque não vejo diferença entre escrever um script para popular o iptables e escrever um script para popular o firewall do mikrotik. _Tem o Winbox, mas isso seria só questão de boa vontade fazer algo assim pra alguma variante Unix._
> 
> Se o que falta é uma interface, talvez o Webmin ajude. Unix em geral tem muitas interfaces gráficas para iptables, outras ferramentas tem uma certa deficiência nisso, mas seria só questão de fazer.
> 
> Eu ainda estou tentando entender porque Mikrotik.
> _Usar Mikrotik ou não usar, eis a questão._


Tá explicado. Mikrotik está pronto por isso uso ele. Sei configurar um iptables, um sfq e htb no linux, mas a manutenção é dolorosa. No Mk é quase divertido.

----------


## osmano807

> Em minha opinião a grande vantagem é o custo x benefício que inclui a lista que você pôs no início do tópico.
> Manutenção relativamente simples.
> Documentação acessível.
> De confiabilidade aceitável.
> E está disponível em hardware de baixo consumo e fácil instalação.


 Manutenção simples? Não diria isso... No máximo 'fácil restaurar um backup'. 

Documentação acessível? Pergunta: qual a versão do pppd do mikrotik? Ele roda o driver do kernel ou em user mode? Mikrotik não funciona? Como saber o problema?
Linux falta isso sim, mas como citei Unix em geral, FreeBSD Handbook

Confiabilidade? Bem, ok, não tenho muito que comentar nisso, não sei dessa parte.

Hardware de baixo consumo e fácil instalação: RB? Falo do RouterOS, e se referia a pc's, isso vale para várias variantes Unix.

----------


## osmano807

> Tá explicado. Mikrotik está pronto por isso uso ele. Sei configurar um iptables, um sfq e htb no linux, mas a manutenção é dolorosa. No Mk é quase divertido.


Manutenção seria praticamente a mesma do Mikrotik, configurar e, não mexendo, esquecer.

----------


## bjaraujo

> Manutenção simples? Não diria isso... No máximo 'fácil restaurar um backup'. 
> 
> Documentação acessível? Pergunta: qual a versão do pppd do mikrotik? Ele roda o driver do kernel ou em user mode? Mikrotik não funciona? Como saber o problema?
> Linux falta isso sim, mas como citei Unix em geral, FreeBSD Handbook
> 
> Confiabilidade? Bem, ok, não tenho muito que comentar nisso, não sei dessa parte.
> 
> Hardware de baixo consumo e fácil instalação: RB? Falo do RouterOS, e se referia a pc's, isso vale para várias variantes Unix.


Mas é do RouterOS que estou falando o fato dele estar disponível para essas RBs.
A documentação é vasta sim, para que quero saber a versão do pppd? Vulnerabilidades? Isso é inevitável em qualquer plataforma, numa a correção é mais rápida que outras.

Há algum tempo pensei em fazer algo como o winbox para uso com linux e é perfeitamente possível mas inviável se o sistema não for fechado assim como o RouterOS, explico:
Você deixa tudo redondo, tão ou mais intuitivo e fácil quanto no winbox daí o administrador atualiza o iptables da versão 1.4.2 para 1.4.3 e a integração vai para o espaço.

Deve haver ao menos uma padronização tal que permita o funcionamento de todo o sistema, desabilitar a configuração do recurso não é uma opção agradável.

----------


## MorpheusX

Olha so... Sobre documentacao facil, eu nao acho isso nao... Ate porque tem um neguinho safado comedor de queijo, que esta batendo cabeça comigo em relacao a DLNA (uPnP), procurei sobre isso no WiKi do Mikrotik, e pra mim surpresa: E ELE TEM... MASSSSS...
A questao era, sera que passa por PPPoE, pois e, muitos aqui do forum mesmo, ate profissionais que dao o curso oficial da MK, me disseram que nao era possivel... entao veio a outra surpresa... Peguei o supout.rif mandei para o suporte da mikrotik, e qual a surpresa? Sim e possivel passar uPnP pela PPPoE, mas nao e estavel... estou agora batendo cabeça com o suporte da mikrotik... Agora nem eles sabem como fazer para o DLNA passar sem ter que auterar algumas coisas como CACHE FULL e outros pontos.... O problema todo e debugar... Para o meu amiguinho Mineirinho... Ela nao consegue degubar os erros no mikrotik como ele consegue no linux!!!

A questao e... Usar ou nao usar mikrotik... nao sei... e uma boa pergunta!!! 

DA-LHE TROOLLLSSSS!!!

----------


## bjaraujo

> Manutenção *seria* praticamente a mesma do Mikrotik, configurar e, não mexendo, esquecer.


Seria?
Me parece que você está falando de um sistema hipotético que não exposto ou experimentado, não dá para discutir isso!
Perdi algum outro tópico? A idéia é ótima, só com muito suor, café e outros suplementos para isso funcionar.
Fico triste quando vejo x bibliotecas gráficas uma pro gnome, outra pro kde, outra pro xfce. E impressionado em como já não construíram algo tão integrado e leve quando MacOSX

----------


## bjaraujo

> Olha so... Sobre documentacao facil, eu nao acho isso nao... Ate porque tem um neguinho safado comedor de queijo, que esta batendo cabeça comigo em relacao a DLNA (uPnP), procurei sobre isso no WiKi do Mikrotik, e pra mim surpresa: E ELE TEM... MASSSSS...
> A questao era, sera que passa por PPPoE, pois e, muitos aqui do forum mesmo, ate profissionais que dao o curso oficial da MK, me disseram que nao era possivel... entao veio a outra surpresa... Peguei o supout.rif mandei para o suporte da mikrotik, e qual a surpresa? Sim e possivel passar uPnP pela PPPoE, mas nao e estavel... estou agora batendo cabeça com o suporte da mikrotik... Agora nem eles sabem como fazer para o DLNA passar sem ter que auterar algumas coisas como CACHE FULL e outros pontos.... O problema todo e debugar... Para o meu amiguinho Mineirinho... Ela nao consegue degubar os erros no mikrotik como ele consegue no linux!!!
> 
> A questao e... Usar ou nao usar mikrotik... nao sei... e uma boa pergunta!!! 
> 
> DA-LHE TROOLLLSSSS!!!


Mas aí já é um estudo do protocolo não do sistema em sí, deduzo eu. É a mesma dificuldade em passar PPPoE por MPLS/VPLS ou o inverso.

----------


## osmano807

> Seria?
> Me parece que você está falando de um sistema hipotético que não exposto ou experimentado, não dá para discutir isso!
> Perdi algum outro tópico? A idéia é ótima, só com muito suor, café e outros suplementos para isso funcionar.
> Fico triste quando vejo x bibliotecas gráficas uma pro gnome, outra pro kde, outra pro xfce. E impressionado em como já não construíram algo tão integrado e leve quando MacOSX


 Manutenção É a mesma do Mikrotik, configura e, não mexendo, esquecer.

Interface gráfica? Já que entrou na questão... uns gostam de gnome, outros gostam de kde, outros gostam de xfce, outros gostam de gerenciadores mais obscuros como IceWM.
Mac OS X? Leve? Integrado? Eu consigo uma experiência de uso diferente mas que me atende em todos os OS que mexi. Já usei Tiger, Leopard, Gnome, KDE, XFCE, FluxBox. E não senti hora nenhuma necessidade de tudo ser igual. A beleza é ser diferente, personalizar para o que você quer e precisa. Até quando eu usava o Leopard eu mexia em muita coisa, porque o que é bom para uns não é para outros.
Gnome, KDE, são só opções que existem, ninguém lhe obriga a usá-las.
Na verdade, a maioria só usa Gnome porque depende de aplicativos com GTK+, e a maioria só usa KDE porque depende de aplicativos com QT... Nada mais que preferência...

Amanhã volto...

----------


## danilosceu

ligue pra 100 provedores e perguntem com que sistema eles trabalham, a maioria vai responder MIKROTIK, a outra parte nao vai saber te falar, sabe oque isso se chama propaganda, marketing bem feito, bfw pode ate ser melhor que o mikrotik por exemplo, mais nao tem propagacao, entao te digo que nao e por um ser melhor que outro e sim por marketing e moda, ate surgir a moda de kde gnome etc, vai ser mikrotik.

----------


## bjaraujo

> ligue pra 100 provedores e perguntem com que sistema eles trabalham, a maioria vai responder MIKROTIK, a outra parte nao vai saber te falar, sabe oque isso se chama propaganda, marketing bem feito, bfw pode ate ser melhor que o mikrotik por exemplo, mais nao tem propagacao, entao te digo que nao e por um ser melhor que outro e sim por marketing e moda, ate surgir a moda de kde gnome etc, vai ser mikrotik.


Quanto à propaganda sim tem muito disso. Mas a divulgação em sí não é tudo. Se o Mikrotik me desse dores de cabeça, não me refiro à curva de aprendizado, já teria voltado ao linux ou me dedicado mais ao Free/Open/NetBSD.
Se você ler Getting Real (Caindo na Real) você terá muitas dicas de como tornar o software um sucesso[1]. Se a equipe do BRFW postasse soluções com o mesmo aqui no fórum certamente ele seria mais comentado e usado pelos provedores. A moda influencia sim, isso não dá para ignorar; os usuários fazem a moda, mas para isso é preciso conquistá-los. Não desmereço o trabalho de quem quer que seja, porém reconheço o trabalho daqueles que alcançam o sucesso atendendo bem.

1- sucesso não diz respeito a agradar a todos mas atender bem à necessidade à qual se destina.

----------


## 1929

É Osmano. Bem que tu disse que ia se apresentar com armadura. Em poucas horas já foram 5 páginas de post.

Eu não sei se este é o seu objetivo, mas parece que sim. Abrir o debate para outros softwares que façam a mesma coisa.
A muitos anos atrás, no começo da ind automobilística no Brasil, havia algumas marcas, mas quem dominava o mercado era o fusca e o dkw. Um incomodava o outro, com leve vantagem para o fusca.
Tinha a fama de econômico, etc etc. Com o tempo o povo viu que não era tão economico assim. Enquanto era motor 1200 até que economizava, mas não andava.
Mas todo mundo falava bem dele. Daí que consolidou-se o nome do fusquinha.
Falo isso, porque eu pensei a mesma coisa que você e cheguei a me fazer uma pergunta semelhante quando visitei um companheiro que usa um outro programa para o provedor dele.
Titan.
Fiquei impressionado. E faz dois anos que está lá e nunca deu problema. O cara não quer outra coisa.
Mikrotik para ele, é só para colocar nas torres.

Existem outros na mesma linha, como o Myauth por ex que também dispensam o mikrotik.
Penso que o mikrotik ganhou notariedade pelo fato de ser uma solução barata e que mexe com o ego de quem configura. Dá um prazer pessoal, cuidar da criança desde o nascimento.
Já uma solução como o Titan, por ex, voce não precisa fazer nada. O desenvolvedor entra na sua máquina e configura tudo. Logicamente que voce fica refém do desenvolvedor. Mas por outro lado, voce fica livre para cuidar de outros aspectos de um provedor, que não só o roteamento.

----------


## lfaria

> Manutenção simples? Não diria isso... No máximo 'fácil restaurar um backup'. 
> Documentação acessível? Pergunta: qual a versão do pppd do mikrotik? Ele roda o driver do kernel ou em user mode? Mikrotik não funciona? Como saber o problema?
> Linux falta isso sim, mas como citei Unix em geral, FreeBSD Handbook
> Confiabilidade? Bem, ok, não tenho muito que comentar nisso, não sei dessa parte.
> Hardware de baixo consumo e fácil instalação: RB? Falo do RouterOS, e se referia a pc's, isso vale para várias variantes Unix.


Mas não era para ser uma argumentação para o usuário "normal"?

Estou longe de entender sobre todo o funcionamento do Mikrotik, mas é relativamente fácil explicar como acompanhar e corrigir alguns problemas, usando o Winbox e sem tanto conhecimento técnico.

Isso no ponto de vista do usuário, que certamente não faria o mesmo com as tabelas do iptables, por exemplo.

Pode contar um pontinho para o Mikrotik?

----------


## lfaria

> Na verdade, a maioria só usa Gnome porque depende de aplicativos com GTK+, e a maioria só usa KDE porque depende de aplicativos com QT... Nada mais que preferência...
> Amanhã volto...


O linux, enquanto sistema operacional, é fantástico. Mas tem um defeito difícil de resolver. Não foi feito pensando no usuário normal. Então é usado num nicho de gente experiente.

Não conheço o Mac, mas a impressão que me passa é que, hoje, é um Unix like, baseado numa interface para o usuário comum. (não vamos considerar a história, evolução, etc) Mas hoje faz sucesso por ser fácil, e tem "quase" um Linux escondido fazendo a parte dele. Só não faz mais sucesso por causa do preço e as políticas da Apple.

Troll

Voltando ao Mk, alguma coisa foi feita pensando na facilidade que todo usuário conhece, Winbox e o Windows. Esqueçam que adoram o Linux, pense no pobre coitado, que não é burro, mas não usa Linux e nem tem tempo de aprender. 

Assim o MK tem algumas características: Proprientário e mais fácil que a maioria. Eu não me arrisco fazer no Linux, ou num Cisco, o que faço no Mikrotik consultando apenas forum e tutoriais na net.

E ai?

----------


## lfaria

> ligue pra 100 provedores e perguntem com que sistema eles trabalham, a maioria vai responder MIKROTIK, a outra parte nao vai saber te falar, sabe oque isso se chama propaganda, marketing bem feito, bfw pode ate ser melhor que o mikrotik por exemplo, mais nao tem propagacao, entao te digo que nao e por um ser melhor que outro e sim por marketing e moda, ate surgir a moda de kde gnome etc, vai ser mikrotik.


E olha que o marketing que conheço aí é o formiguinha, boca a boca. Ou alguém já viu um anuncio em jornal ou revista de grande circulação?

----------


## mktguaruja

Eu concordo com o 1929, você sabendo se virar com o mikrotik você não fica refém de ninguem. Já usando titan, myauth entre outros que tem no mercado você fica refém pois os código é criptografados e não tem muita flexibilidade. Fora o preço que queira ou não é um otimo preço e requer pouco hardware para um bom funcionamento.




> É Osmano. Bem que tu disse que ia se apresentar com armadura. Em poucas horas já foram 5 páginas de post.
> 
> Eu não sei se este é o seu objetivo, mas parece que sim. Abrir o debate para outros softwares que façam a mesma coisa.
> A muitos anos atrás, no começo da ind automobilística no Brasil, havia algumas marcas, mas quem dominava o mercado era o fusca e o dkw. Um incomodava o outro, com leve vantagem para o fusca.
> Tinha a fama de econômico, etc etc. Com o tempo o povo viu que não era tão economico assim. Enquanto era motor 1200 até que economizava, mas não andava.
> Mas todo mundo falava bem dele. Daí que consolidou-se o nome do fusquinha.
> Falo isso, porque eu pensei a mesma coisa que você e cheguei a me fazer uma pergunta semelhante quando visitei um companheiro que usa um outro programa para o provedor dele.
> Titan.
> Fiquei impressionado. E faz dois anos que está lá e nunca deu problema. O cara não quer outra coisa.
> ...

----------


## MorpheusX

Gente o que o mano que dizer e o seguinte:
Se usam mikrotik no PC, porque nao usar o linux? ja que da pra fazer a mesma coisa. Porque nao desenvolvem o linux para fazer ate melhor o que o mikrotik nao faz!!! E isso que ele quer dizer....

EU ACHO... Oo

----------


## Geeek

Concordo com ele em releção a um PC, mais embarcado em cima de uma torre rodando ospf com outros ja é complicado.

----------


## Cargnelutti

Olha camarada, eu acho que isso é como time de futebol cada um tem o seu!

E pelo visto esta questão ai é uma eterna queda de braço de quem usa Linux...porque usar windows se linux faz a mesma coisa.... mas faz com trezentas voltas, com uma tremenda mão de obra.

E no provedor você tem que gerenciar ele, captar clientes, batalhar com a operadora, batalhar com o governo e não são muitas as empresas que podem se dar ao luxo de ter tecnico de alto nível para escobar bits atrás de problemas.

Então quer melhor alternativa que o mikrotik, simples e repleto de soluções para as atividades da internet. 

Eu usei durante muito tempo uma solução que era script que enchia o iptables, depois uma solução embarcada que era o myauth, mas sempre soluções de terceiros.

Você não imagina o meu prazer quando Eu "Eu", configurei o meu primeiro mikrotik, autenticando os meus clientes com hotpost, tele personalizada por mim mesmo, e digo mais quando começei a usar o radius integrado a ele.

Nossa sem explicação.
 
Agora por ultimo passei a usar ospf + mpls, criando tuneis vpls para segmentar a rede e distribuir os meus ips validos direto para os clientes. E tudo Eu configurei, lendo uma mensagem aqui, outra ali, perguntando para um para outro, mas sempre por conta.

Então informação existe aos montes ai na internet, é procurar.

E nem vou falar do BGP, que é uma barbada de implementar com MK.

Um abraço que tá ficando longa a mensagem, e o telefone tá tocando deve ser o gerente do banco querendo renegociar as taxas dos boletos...

----------


## Pupa

bom vou deixa aqui minha Experiência 

por que usar mkt hj 
um dos pontos que eu acho e tipo nao tem nenhum software bom hj na net de questao de gerenciamento de clientes que funcione com outro OS (acho um ponto negativo isso )
esse e que eu acho um ponto positivo somente isso .

agora o bixano pra deixa a gente sem dormi esse mkt da vida dio o santo . 
estou pensando em voltar como antigamente que nao avia o mkt eh usar o Freebsd nas torres era coisa que a gente configurava uma veiz soh eh nao mexia mais , o mkt nunca vi funciona lah durante 1 2 meses direto sem problema ai quando menos v tah encomodando perdendo pacote aquelas coisa toda , aqui jah ate sei quando isso acontece eh soh ir lah e dar um reboot na RB eh pronto nao encomoda mais nao .
outra coisa tem gente que fala a mkt tem o hotspot tah e dai ? pra quem nao sabe existe o monowall ele faiz a mesma coisa que o MKT na questao hotspot e digo melhor , usei por muitos anos o mesmo eh nunca encomodo .
outro a mkt tem cache faiz de configurar :S da ate medo de pensar nele o coisinha pra nao funfar direto. 

abarço

----------


## 1929

Tá aí. Exatamente o que eu queria dizer. O dono precisa tempo para se envolver com outros aspectos da administração. Não é só mikrotik. Tem banco, tem papelada, etc etc.
Tem o forum para conversar com os amigos, porque afinal ninguém é de ferro.

Tem situações que é melhor ficar refém de um desenvolvedor.

Como eu disse, para muitos ter o prazer de fazer a criança nascer e criar ela, ou seja começar do zero com o servidor, representa muito. Satisfação pessoal, a sensação de ter todo o controle nas mãos, etc etc.

Já para outros, que não tem tempo ou mesmo conhecimento, ficar refém de uma solução pronta pode ser a saída.
O exemplo que citei do Titan, me chamou a atenção. O companheiro lá não esquenta a cabeça com servidor.
Não paga nem mensalidade. Apesar de que tem opção para isso. Mas como ele me disse. Em dois anos nunca precisou de nada. A prefeitura colocou internet grátis. Ele no início perdeu alguns clientes, mas já voltaram pois o serviço é muito ruim.
O dele está impecável. O que aconteceu? Com a idéia da internet grátis, muita gente se aventurou e comprou um computador. Como não andou, foram tudo para o colo dele.

Acho que é por aí que o Osmano levantou a questão. Existem sim outras soluções que não seja o mikrotik.

Não tem solução melhor ou pior. Vai depender da necessidade e das condições técnicas locais.
Antes que alguém me critique, eu uso mikrotik e está rodando muito bem. Entendo pouco mas tenho gente de casa que faz o suporte. 
Vou dar um exemplo.
Conheço uma pessoa que é muito boa em mikrotik. Servidor bem configuradinho, cheio de regras para tudo. Mas o provedor dele é uma m..... O cara entende muito de redes e roteamento. Mas não entende nada de RF.
O mikrotik não resolve todos os problemas. Pode estar redondinho, mas lá fora a coisa não está bem e não anda.
Logicamente que tem soluções prontas que não atendem. Daí vai de cada um pesquisar e decidir.

----------


## osmano807

> Eu concordo com o 1929, você sabendo se virar com o mikrotik você não fica refém de ninguem. Já usando titan, myauth entre outros que tem no mercado você fica refém pois os código é criptografados e não tem muita flexibilidade. Fora o preço que queira ou não é um otimo preço e requer pouco hardware para um bom funcionamento.


Estamos falando somente destes ou do Mikrotik também? Pelo que eu sei um sistema todo compilado e ainda com uClibc não é nenhuma tentativa de ter tudo 'criptografado' e não ter flexibilidade... né?

----------


## osmano807

> ligue pra 100 provedores e perguntem com que sistema eles trabalham, a maioria vai responder MIKROTIK, a outra parte nao vai saber te falar, sabe oque isso se chama propaganda, marketing bem feito, bfw pode ate ser melhor que o mikrotik por exemplo, mais nao tem propagacao, entao te digo que nao e por um ser melhor que outro e sim por marketing e moda, ate surgir a moda de kde gnome etc, vai ser mikrotik.


Ter algo só porque todo mundo tem não me parece lógico...
Quero solução, e não ser igual a maioria.

----------


## osmano807

> Tá aí. Exatamente o que eu queria dizer. O dono precisa tempo para se envolver com outros aspectos da administração. Não é só mikrotik. Tem banco, tem papelada, etc etc.
> Tem o forum para conversar com os amigos, porque afinal ninguém é de ferro.
> 
> Tem situações que é melhor ficar refém de um desenvolvedor.
> 
> Como eu disse, para muitos ter o prazer de fazer a criança nascer e criar ela, ou seja começar do zero com o servidor, representa muito. Satisfação pessoal, a sensação de ter todo o controle nas mãos, etc etc.
> 
> Já para outros, que não tem tempo ou mesmo conhecimento, ficar refém de uma solução pronta pode ser a saída.
> O exemplo que citei do Titan, me chamou a atenção. O companheiro lá não esquenta a cabeça com servidor.
> ...


Humm, bom bom. É, admito, a questão do tempo é muito importante, mas isso não é garantia que no mikrotik seja rápido, só para a maioria  :Smile:  (tem que ser do contra né?)

Tem sempre que se analisar o caso, e não tacar o Mikrotik como *Solução Final* (afinal não somos preconceituosos e não acreditamos em programa superior)

----------


## osmano807

É, estão começando a me convencer.
Bater na mesma tecla da facilidade não é o caminho... Facilidade é relativa.
Poupar tempo do provedor? Sim, poupa. É fácil? Deve ser, não vi diferença com outras soluções. Não dá problema porque é tudo embarcado? Releiam...




> bom vou deixa aqui minha Experiência 
> 
> por que usar mkt hj 
> um dos pontos que eu acho e tipo nao tem nenhum software bom hj na net de questao de gerenciamento de clientes que funcione com outro OS (acho um ponto negativo isso )
> esse e que eu acho um ponto positivo somente isso .
> 
> agora o bixano pra deixa a gente sem dormi esse mkt da vida dio o santo . 
> estou pensando em voltar como antigamente que nao avia o mkt eh usar o Freebsd nas torres era coisa que a gente configurava uma veiz soh eh nao mexia mais , o mkt nunca vi funciona lah durante 1 2 meses direto sem problema ai quando menos v tah encomodando perdendo pacote aquelas coisa toda , aqui jah ate sei quando isso acontece eh soh ir lah e dar um reboot na RB eh pronto nao encomoda mais nao .
> outra coisa tem gente que fala a mkt tem o hotspot tah e dai ? pra quem nao sabe existe o monowall ele faiz a mesma coisa que o MKT na questao hotspot e digo melhor , usei por muitos anos o mesmo eh nunca encomodo .
> ...

----------


## 1929

> Estamos falando somente destes ou do Mikrotik também? Pelo que eu sei um sistema todo compilado e ainda com uClibc não é nenhuma tentativa de ter tudo 'criptografado' e não ter flexibilidade... né?


Com certeza. Existem N soluções. Por isso achei muito apropriado a questão que voce levantou.

Mas só pensei no usuário que não tem tempo ou conhecimento para ficar na frente do servidor e talvêz não tenha como contratar uma pessoa para ficar ali disponível.

----------


## minelli

Bom não vou me alongar mas defino Mikrotik como um sistema pronto (fechado onde usúario não pode causar problemas fuçando) e de fácil utilização para qualquer usuário leigo ou não.
Claro que conforme se precisa avançar em configurações o mesmo e necessário em conhecimento.
Temos de ser justos se o pessoal em geral não da conta nem de instalar o linux com ssh. 
É muito mais fácil por um PPPoe ou Hotspot com Controle de Banda no Mikrotik do que direto no linux.

Então defino como maior peso o item facilidade.

----------


## sputnick

Com certeza facilidade para quem esta iniciando no segmento provedor.. depois q pega nao larga mais... ( passo a passo é mais simples ) .. Unix´s da vida podem ter solucoes parecidas... mas nao vem de "fabrica" com tudo pronto como em um mikrotik.. fazer hotspot etc.. Levantar um hotspot em um linux da muito mais trabalho e demanda mais conhecimnto .. por exemplo.

----------


## Ronaldosom

muita gente usa mikrotik por ser mais facil de aprender e mexer em relaçao aos outros... mas a maioria eu acredito q tbm queria ter um conhecimento fodastico para fazer seu proprio servidor da forma q deseja... as vezes nem tem muito tempo pra isso... logo, se agarra no mikrotik. naum duvido q muita gente saiba q tem coisa melhor ou igual... cada um q use oq quizer...

----------


## Geeek

O quesito facilidade conta bastante, Gerenciamento de alto nivel na parte wireless conta bastante em relação ao que temos no mercado hoje e antes.
Investimento não em _Marketing_ mas em _Training._ Como fazem as gigantes_ (Cisco)_.

----------


## Pupa

muito pelo contrario o monowall por exemplo e um BSD e um sistema pronto pra hotpost da mesma forma que o mkt faiz ele faiz tambem e ainda muito mais  :Big Grin: 





> Com certeza facilidade para quem esta iniciando no segmento provedor.. depois q pega nao larga mais... ( passo a passo é mais simples ) .. Unix´s da vida podem ter solucoes parecidas... mas nao vem de "fabrica" com tudo pronto como em um mikrotik.. fazer hotspot etc.. Levantar um hotspot em um linux da muito mais trabalho e demanda mais conhecimnto .. por exemplo.

----------


## rubem

Vou falar só uma feature que me interessa muito:
Sem precisar treinamento, meus funcionários que mechem com a cobrança, pagamentos, e etc (Resumindo: "Que atendem o telefone"), entram nos Queues, habilitam e desabilitam quem paga ou não, aumentam ou diminuem a banda de quem faz upgrade ou downgrade nas velocidades contratadas. E se o sistema está instalado numa RB ou num PC eles sabem o que fazer, é só ir nos Queues porque no Winbox é tudo igual, é só escolher a RB por bairro ou região das salvas na listagem e conectar. Não precisei gastar mais que uns minutos pra "treina-los" pra isso, e não pago mensalidade pra software de gerenciamento disso. Pra saber se tem algum problema em link eles olham se tem trafego nos links na seção interfaces (Tem que ter trafego, senão me avisam) e nos proprios Queues eles verificam se tem trafego nos clientes ou não (Ao menos alguns tem que ter). Novamente só com poucos minutos de "treinamento" consigo ensinar isso pra telefonistas, é um monitoramento superficial mas é melhor que nada, e geralmente é o monitoramento que me avisa sobre possiveis problemas, e novamente: Não pago mensalidade pra isso. Os atendentes já estão ali parados mesmo, não custa abrir uma interface e fazer essas verificações, cada um tem suas tarefas e botar técnico com semanas e mais semanas de treinamento pra verificar se tem trafego em link ou se tem algum cliente está com pagamento atrasado é perder dinheiro.

Com um software de gerenciamento isso se resolveria, mas teria que pagar mensalidade. Se o MK já resolve assim não vejo motivo pra troca-lo (Teria que trocar algumas RB's por PC), ou mudar a topologia nalguns locais, enfim, teria trabalho pra trocar algo que funciona por outra coisa que também funcionaria)

O resto, config. da parte de wifi e etc não interessa se é Mk, AirOs ou o que, porque essa parte é comigo ou com outras pessoas que tem treinamento pra isso.

Digamos que dá pra resumir as "Vantagens" como: Boto leigos pro monitoramento e manutenção superficial (Corte, upgrade, religamentos), já vem com licença gratis nas RB's, e não tem mensalidade.

Não sei se meu cenario se repete em muitos lugares, se fosse provedor com 1 ou nenhum funcionário, ou se fosse somente provedor sem mais nada agregado (Exigindo mais funcionário de qualquer forma), com certeza optaria por algum software de gerenciamento de provedor pro usuario verificar se status com relação a pagamento e etc. Todos que conheço que usam Mikrotik tem cenario parecido, tem funcionária que fica horas a toa todo dia, não custa nada botar essa pessoa pra verificar algumas coisas, enquanto pagar por software de gerenciamento custa.

----------


## ferreirajr630

Gente um dos melhores debates que ja li aqui no under-linux parabens a todos. a evolução do conhecimento de todos é enorme. agora um pequeno comentario meu "Conheci primeiro o linux conectiva achei o maximo em flexibilidade depois veio mandrak, debian minha paixão, e esperimentei muintas outras distros, otimas esperiencias. Comecei a trabalhar com provedor uma verdadeira evolução radinho aproute, depois veio modelos melhores e finalmente mikroik que maravilha, melhor solução impocivel. mas não fazia tanta coisa não sabia como funcionava sabia que era linux mas tava de certo modo engeçado comecei a tentar o mesmo que tinha no mk em uma distro diferente e hoje uso slackware com tudo que eu usava no mk so que bem mas flexivel e me cinto mas livre com isso tenho medo hoje de uma verdadeira pandemia de problemas que pode acarretar no mk e termos que esperar uma solução dos desenvolvedores no fonte do OS_ desculpe a todos por algum erro mas é minha pequena opinião que queria deixar gravada neste belicimo debate__.
_

----------


## sputnick

monowall roda nas RB`S?

----------


## Pupa

sim 




> monowall roda nas RB`S?

----------


## wala

Não na das mikrotik so em outras como alix

----------


## renatoprada

é isso é verdade osmano , muitos conhecidos meus colocam esta questão. porque usar este tal de mikrotik.
eu tenho a minha opnião em cima de que existe a facilidade de configuração pelo winbox , sim existe. porém algumas pessoas não se darao bem de primeira assim como eu tbm não me dei. utilizei e utilizo em muitos clientes o bfw e gosto da interface web para a configuração.
mais ai vem meu professor da faculdade e me disse assim. se fosse para ter interface grafica e facilidade empresas que necessitam de uso de servidores utilizariam sempre windows.rsrsrw. porem eu acho que cabe a cada analista da propria rede saber se é necessario o protocolo bgp mpls ospf ou não. mais que são ferramentas que pra quem tem o conhecimento profundo ou muito avançado pode ser feito no debian slackware redhat.
bem esse é meu ponto de vista.

----------


## sergio

Eu não costumo participar destes debates de sistema, pois às vezes levam a alguns conceitos, não tão precisos, como as "guerras de distro" e além do mais, bem ou mal, sou representante da Sia Mikrotikls, mesmo não sendo adepto de marcas e/ou especificidades de "soluções". Mas vamos lá; porque o Router OS é utilizado hoje, no caso do Brasil em grande parte por provedores e em outros países por pequenas empresas de TI?

1 - Como muitos já citaram, o usuário típico do sistema veio do mundo de janelas e se sente à vontade em estudar pouco e "resolver" as coisas "rápido" (não estou generalizando e muito menos dizendo que as janelas não precisam de estudo);

2 - Facilidade da interface, pois venhamos e convenhamos, é simples demais quando se usa Winbox. Quer fazer um terrorismo com qualquer usuário do ROS? Solicite ao mesmo que só use o CLI, o modo texto...  :Big Grin: ;

3 - Qual sistema vocês conhecem (exceto Open Source, que irá obrigar o cidadão a estudar...hehehehe) que possui uma caixinha de 100 reais e fornece acesso a BGP, MPLS, Roteamento Dinâmico, entre outros, em uma interface extremamente amistosa?

4 - Um PPPoE server em Linux, por exemplo, é um saco para configurar e, principalmente, para deixá-lo estável. Isso no ROS é um grande diferencial.

5 - Me digam um usuário de TI que não adora mostrar seu "rack" com vários appliances e enumerar tudo que pode fazer com eles e o quanto domina os "bichos".

Enfim, tudo é questão de estratégia para a maioria dos usuários, pois por um motivo ou outro qualquer, não estão dispostos a investir tempo e/ou dinheiro em soluções próprias onde a curva de aprendizado é longa ou partir para soluções prontas Open Source porque imaginam que se algo é aberto/free não conseguirão alguém para atendê-los em algum momento de desespero, o que é diferente (mesmo que não seja verdadeiro) de um sistema/solução que possui uma empresa por trás.

----------


## elielst

seja mais claro.....?qual sua duvida realmente?..e ai poderemos chegar a uma conclusao...

----------


## Alex20cf

E também tem a questão de que se você tem muitos conhecimentos em mikrotik, você pode trabalhar quase que em qualquer provedor, ja que na grande maioria usam mikrotik.
Já se você se aprofundar em freebsd e outros, será muito mais difícil você encontrar vagas de empregos com esses conhecimentos.

----------

